# SEF appointment without attorney



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

I finally have my SEF appointment tomorrow and am getting really nervous since I'm doing it without an attorney. Has anyone else accomplished this appointment on their own?


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I've been to SEF several times and never had an attorney, even the first time when I could barely speak a word of Portuguese. Just make sure you have all your i's dotted and t's crossed. Good luck!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Also, no attorney and no problems, just remember to bring all requested documents


----------



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I do have all requested documents on the SEF form but have talked to some Americans here is Cascais who took an attorney with them. The office is pretty chaotic here - so I am nervous about having no one with me who speaks Portuguese. It's very reassuring to hear others have done it! 
I will be really glad to have this last hurdle (for a year) behind me


----------



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

Just a quick note for future Americans going through this process. The SEF visit was very simple - without an attorney. Most everyone in the office spoke English and I wasn't even asked additional questions. They just took my paperwork, made copies and I paid the €158 and was out the door.
It's really nice to have that behind me!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Good to hear! 

From my experience in Lisboa I wouldn't count on speaking English, but I've always dealt with very kind and helpful people there.


----------

